# [Sammelthread] Need for Speed: The Run



## Own3r (29. April 2011)

Need for Speed The Run Sammelthread
​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute ist der erste Trailer zum neuen Need for Speed mit dem Zusatz "The Run" veröffentlich worden. 

Das Spiel soll am 17.11.2011 in Europa erscheinen. Das Spiel ist nun bei Amazon vorbestellbar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cU0XJw-WNo&feature=player_embedded#at=39

In Need for Speed: The Run spielt der Spieler auf  der falschen Seite des Gesetzes und muss um sein Leben fahren. Die Geschichte handelt von einem städteübergreifendem Rennen  von San Francisco nach New York, bei dem der Spieler in die  Untergrundwelt von illegalen Rennen geworfen wird und sich  Verfolgungsjagden mit der Polizei leisten muss.

Die halsbrecherischen Fahrten sollen nicht nur in klassischen Städten -  also von der Golden Gate Bridge bis hin zum Empire State Building -  stattfinden, sondern auch über Grenzen hinweg auf eisigen Bergpässen und  schmalen Canyons.

*News:*

*Update 29.04.2011 16 Uhr:*
In einer Presseerklärung hat EA angekündigt, dass das Spiel auf der Frostbite 2 Engine basiert, welche von DICE entwickelt wird und hochwertige  Physik-Effekte und Grafiken ermöglicht. Autolog wird auch wieder integriert sein.

*Update 07.06.2011:
*EA hat auf einer Pressekonferenz auf der E3 in Los Angeles erste Ingameszenen gezeigt. Das Video befindet sich oben.

*Update 26.07.2011:*
ING hat ein kleines Preview veröffentlicht. Zu lesen ist es hier!

*Update 21.10.2011:*
Gamestar hat ein Preview veröffentlicht.http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/need-...kel/need_for_speed_the_run,46915,2561426.html

* Videos:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2WeeL8EFrA&feature=channel_video_title

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDAcStkF8UE&feature=channel_video_title

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NKbzvs9Loc&feature=relmfu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYzu1o3lFO0&feature=channel_video_title​*
FAQ:
*
Hier ein FAQ von needforspeed.com:

*Warum wird die Frostbite 2.0 Engine genutzt?*Eines  unserer Ziele bei Need for Speed The Run ist, die Messlatte für die  Grafik und Visuals höher als in allen vorherigen Need for Speed Titeln  zu setzen. Durch die Zusammenarbeit mit DICE und ihrer revolutionären  Frostbite 2.0 Engine wird uns dies ermöglicht. Die grafische und  visuelle Qualität in Need for Speed The Run findet man in keinem anderen  Action Rennspiel.​*Drei Spiele in nur einem Jahr sind viel. Was passierte mit dem sonst einmal jährlich erscheinenden Need for Speed?*Black  Box war das Studio, welches Need for Speed auf den Plan brachte. An  Need for Speed The Run arbeitet es bereits mehr als zwei Jahre. Auch  wenn wir noch mehr als sechs Monate vom Release entfernt sind, werden  wir unseren Fans auf der E3 einiges an mitreißendem Gameplay Material  zeigen können.
Momentan arbeiten insgesamt drei Studios an Need  for Speed Titeln. Black Box und Criterion konzentrieren sich auf die  Action Racing Titel, während die Slightly Mad Studios an Adrenalin  treibenden Simulationen arbeiten.​*Was dürfen wir von AUTOLOG in Need for Speed The Run erwarten?*Autolog  ist zurück und besser als jemals zuvor. Wir haben zahlreiche neue Wege  gefunden, um freundschaftliche – aber nicht weniger heiße – Wettkämpfe  zwischen dir und deinen Freunden zu fördern. Autolog ist mittlerweile  ein integrales Element für die Need for Speed Serie, welches wir mit  jedem Need for Speed Titel weiter ausbauen werden.​*Könnt ihr uns schon etwas über die Story verraten?*Alles,  was wir bis jetzt zur Story sagen können, ist, dass du in ein  illegales, riskantes Rennen mit hohem Einsatz geworfen wirst. Ohne  Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, ohne Helfer und nur mit einem Ziel: Als  Erster in New York ankommen!​*Ihr habt gesagt, dass Need for Speed in diesem Jahr die nächste Grenze überschreiten wird. Was bedeutet das?*In  diesem Jahr werden wir alle Erwartungen, die du in Need for Speed  setzt, in allen Belangen übertreffen. Eine starke Story, grafische und  visuelle Höchstqualität sowie eine intensive Rennerfahrung die du so  nirgends sonst finden wirst.​*Wie realistisch ist die Fahrzeugphysik in Need for Speed The Run?*Das  Entwicklerteam arbeitet hart an einer optimalen Physik die das erfüllen  soll, was du von einem Action Racing Need for Speed erwartest

​*Auf needforspeed.com sind ein paar wichtige Punkte zusammengefasst:*



 Die Autos sind für Einsteiger gut zu beherrschen. Für die Profis gibt es viel zu meistern.
Gleichzeitig sollen die Wagen sehr viel realistischer sein. Enthalten  ist eine komplette Fahrphysik, wie sie in hardcore Simulationsspielen  ebenfalls vorhanden ist.
Die Autos sollen sich so anfühlen, wie man es erwarten würde. Dazu  wurden zahllose Hersteller-Angaben in die Physiksimualtion eingebaut.
Um diesen Spagat für Einsteiger und Profis hinzubekommen, enthält das  Fahrphysik-System hunderte von Stellschrauben, die den Wagen entweder in  Richtung "Anfänger" oder "Profis" anpassen.
Damit sind nicht die Fahrhilfen wie ABS oder ESP gemeint, sondern  systeminterne Funktionen, die eine Lernkurve ermöglichen, die die  Einsteiger-Fahrer nicht bestraft, die Profis aber herausfordert.
Auch die Fahrdynamik wurde überarbeitet. So zum Beispiel die "Sprung  Physik". Diese ist nun sehr viel tiefgreifender. Wenn man sich bei einem  Sprung in der Höhe verschätzt, kann man seinen Wagen damit eventuell  zerstören
Es gibt eine neue Kollisionsphysik
Abseits der Asphaltstraßen gibt es  neue Herausforderungen: Offroad,  Eis und vieles mehr. Die zugrundeliegende Physik wurde ebenfalls  komplett überarbeitet bzw. sehr detailliert erstellt.
Die Steuerung für Lenkrad-Controller wird komplett überarbeitet


----------



## der_flamur (29. April 2011)

Sehr interessant. Aber von den Spielen von Black Box bin ich sehr sehr misstrauisch geworden. Vielleicht hat ja das neue NfS wirklich eine Chance...


----------



## Festplatte (29. April 2011)

Sieht interessant aus!


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. April 2011)

Ich will endlich wieder tunebare Autos haben und das die Spiele so werden wie Most Wanted oder Underground 2. Die neuen SPiele sind doch total kacke =/ Ja ich weiß die originale waren auch ohne Tuning. Aber mi Tuning ist es einfach geiler. Und damit meine ich Karosserietuning, Motortuning und all sowas.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. April 2011)

Der 17.11.2011 wird auch von Amazon bestätigt. 

Need for Speed: The Run: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Galford (29. April 2011)

NFS: The Run rennt auf der Frostbite 2.0 Engine! Und der Entwickler ist BlackBox. Beides 100% bestätigt und offiziell.

EA-Presseerklärung

Edit: ich wollt nur anmerken, dass ich das nicht aus der PCGH News geklaut habe, denn die ist von 15:38 gewesen. Also fast zu selben Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. April 2011)

Ich verlinke die News trotzdem noch mal. Tolle Nachrichten. 

Need for Speed The Run mit Frostbite 2.0-Engine aus Battlefield 3, Amazon bestätigt Release-Termin, HD-Video - ea electronic arts, battlefield 3, need for speed the run


----------



## MasterFreak (29. April 2011)

Hört sich gut an ! Weiß man schon wann die Demo/Beta kommt ?


----------



## Own3r (29. April 2011)

Ich finde es richtig cool, was EA da ankündigt. Besonders die Engine ist erste Klasse


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es richtig cool, was EA da ankündigt. Besonders die Engine ist erste Klasse



Sign/ Das klingt seit langem endlich mal wieder Innovativ! Wenn das gut umgesetzt wird, wird es ein echter Kracher


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an ! Weiß man schon wann die Demo/Beta kommt ?


 
Hoffen wir mal, das gibt es überhaupt!


----------



## Freeak (29. April 2011)

Ich Freue mich auch schon darauf. Auch von der Story her scheint es etwas zu werden.


----------



## Galford (29. April 2011)

Ich kann natürlich noch nicht wissen ob mir das Spiel gefallen wird, ABER ich hoffe das wir auch auf dem PC ausnahmsweise mal wieder das "ganze" Spiel bekommen. Klar, nicht jeder mag DLCs, aber ich komme mir da immer blöd dabei vor, wenn ich ein Spiel wirklich mag, aber immer wieder auf zusätzliche Autos, Strecken und sonstige Inhalte verzichten muss, nur weil ich als PC Spieler wieder nur Kunde 2ter Klasse bin.

Klar, bei Shift 1 geht an großes Danke an all die Modder, aber die können oder werden nicht immer EAs Benachteiligung der PC Spieler auffangen. Zu HP gibt es schlißlich auch keine DLC für die PC Version. Und The Run wird wohl eher weniger, die Modder ansprechen, die Shift 1 und Shift 2 unterstützt haben bzw. unterstützen.

Wenn es nach EA geht, muss die PC-Version IMMER einen Nachteil gegenüber den Konsolenversionen haben. Und das ärgert mich. Sollen sie doch lieber das Geld für die Entwicklung der Wii Version, in die PC Entwicklung stecken. Wenn ich die Abscheulichkeit sehe, die die Wii Version von HP darstellt, kann ich nicht glauben, dass sich jemand den Dreck für die Wii kauft. Und The Run wird wohl kaum mit der Frostbite 2.0 auf der Wii laufen.


Mein Dead Space 2 Wallpaper wurde gerade abgelöst:
http://www.needforspeed.com/media/wallpaper#/media/wallpaper/need-speed-run


----------



## Freeak (29. April 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich kann natürlich noch nicht wissen ob mir das Spiel gefallen wird, ABER ich hoffe das wir auch auf dem PC ausnahmsweise mal wieder das "ganze" Spiel bekommen. Klar, nicht jeder mag DLCs, aber ich komme mir da immer blöd dabei vor, wenn ich ein Spiel wirklich mag, aber immer wieder auf zusätzliche Autos, Strecken und sonstige Inhalte verzichten muss, nur weil ich als PC Spieler wieder nur Kunde 2ter Klasse bin.
> 
> Klar, bei Shift 1 geht an großes Danke an all die Modder, aber die können oder werden nicht immer EAs Benachteiligung der PC Spieler auffangen. Zu HP gibt es schlißlich auch keine DLC für die PC Version. Und The Run wird wohl eher weniger, die Modder ansprechen, die Shift 1 und Shift 2 unterstützt haben bzw. unterstützen.
> 
> Wenn es nach EA geht, muss die PC-Version IMMER einen Nachteil gegenüber den Konsolenversionen haben. Und das ärgert mich. Sollen sie doch lieber das Geld für die Entwicklung der Wii Version, in die PC Entwicklung stecken. Wenn ich die Abscheulichkeit sehe, die die Wii Version von HP darstellt, kann ich nicht glauben, dass sich jemand den Dreck für die Wii kauft. Und The Run wird wohl kaum mit der Frostbite 2.0 auf der Wii laufen.



100% Agree

Auch ich fühle mich von EA benachteiligt, und ich wirde wirklich gerne einige DLC´s Haben (Lambo DLC) aber nööö der PC-Gamer ist ja einer der 2ten wenn nicht sogar einer der 3ten klasse. Konsoleros dagegen kann man ja auch viel besser ausnehmen mit Marcetplace, Gold Accaount & Co. Zudem habe man die volle kontrolle, und ich leben nicht mehr im Mittelalter das ich mir derartige Fußfesseln anlegen lasse. Mit dem PC habe ich ne Offene Plattform an der ICH so viel verändern kann wie ich will ohne das mir wer vorschreibt ob ich das darf oder nicht.


----------



## TerrorTomato (30. April 2011)

Hier stand Mist... bitte löschen!!


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. April 2011)

Ich glaube aber irgendwie, dass das Spiel (auch wenn die Engine stimmt) nicht so der Renner wird. EA schmeißt ja ein Spiel nach dem anderen auf den Markt. Shift 2 und direkt das nächste angekündigt. Das kann doch eigentlich nichts gescheites werden.


----------



## Bu11et (30. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber irgendwie, dass das Spiel (auch wenn die Engine stimmt) nicht so der Renner wird. EA schmeißt ja ein Spiel nach dem anderen auf den Markt. Shift 2 und direkt das nächste angekündigt. Das kann doch eigentlich nichts gescheites werden.


 
So seh ich das auch. Ich wünsche es mir zwar, dass endlichmal ein vernünftiges NFS rauskommt, aber dazu gehört schon mehr als nur eine gute Engine! Bin trotzdem gespannt, wie sie die FB 2.0 umsetzten. Dice hats offensichtlich drauf .


----------



## norse (30. April 2011)

klingt ein wenig nach Gumball


----------



## Papzt (30. April 2011)

Hm NFS mit Destrucion 3.0  Das kann ja was werden


----------



## Raz3r (1. Mai 2011)

Bin auch mal auf das Spiel gespannt. Vielleicht wird es ja doch ganz nett, auch von der Story her hört es sich nicht schlecht an.
Nicht wie bei den vorherigen Teilen bei Most Wanted um ganz oben auf die Black Liste zu kommen.

Frostbite-Engine 2.0 kommt ja mit dem neuen BF 3 raus und die sieht ja schon echt gut aus. 

Ich lass mich mal überraschen was in den kommenden News nocht veröffentlicht wird.

Aber bei der Demo geh ich mal wieder schwer davon aus das sie wie bei NFS Hot Persuit "Xbox exclusive" ist obwohl ich die
Grafik lieber auf dem PC testen möchte. Aber vielleicht kommt ja diesmal eine Demo für alle Systeme raus. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt. 

EDIT: Hoffentlich gibts als Auto auch den "Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R".


----------



## ShadowXY (1. Mai 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hm NFS mit Destrucion 3.0  Das kann ja was werden


 
Ich denk nicht, dass man mit nem Auto ein Haus zerstören kann...

Aber eigentlich is die Engine PERFEKT für das Spiel, ich mein sehr gute Animationen bei Menschen, detailgenaue Waffen, usw... passt alles genau in ein Rennspiel^^


----------



## Raz3r (1. Mai 2011)

Wie ja schon von meinen Vorpostern gesagt wurde ist die Engine ja auch auf "Zerstörung" von Gebäuden und anderen Gegenständen ausgelegt.
Man sieht ja auch im Trailer wo die Explosion vom Berg da runter kommt auf die Straße.

Da würde perfekt die Szene von Fast and Furious Five reinpassen wo die mit den 2 Dodge Charger durch Rio rasen und mit dem Tresor die Bank zerstören, Bushaltestellen, Autos ect... 

Sowas fänd ich richtig cool.

Hier ist die Szene: IMDb Video: Fast Five Youtube-Mirror: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX-HhHFGsB0

PS: Die Szene mit dem Tresor ist OHNE Computeranimation gedreht worden. Die sind mit dem Tresor echt durch die Stadt gefahren, der wog ungefähr 1 Tonne (1000kg).

Hier das Making Of: YouTube - Fast and Furious 5 - Das große RTL Special zum Film (RTL Special)

Hier die Szene ab Minute 2:00 und Minute 3:40: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoyRc5vpKGM&feature=related

Komplettes Making of:

Video 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq2C4xRpvQ0&feature=related
Video 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N24SAhaz6pk&feature=related
Video 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoyRc5vpKGM&feature=related
Video 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5awU5w6Fik&feature=related


----------



## AchtBit (3. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich wird das nicht son Autoskooter Dünnpfiff wie Schrott Perversiut. Underground 2 Drive Control Baseline anstelle from Scratch geschustert ,wäre zumindest mal ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## alm0st (6. Mai 2011)

2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit und die beste NFS Grafik - mal schauen ob's wahr wird. Ich würd mich ja mal echt wieder über so nen Knaller wie Most Wanted tierisch freuen! Zur E3 wissen wir mehr

Need for Speed: The Run-FAQ - Zwei Jahre Entwicklungszeit, nächste NfS-Spiele quasi bestätigt


----------



## Own3r (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das FAQ nun in den Startpost eingefügt. Es lässt ja viel hoffen


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2011)

Ein einsames Teaser-Bild von der NFS Webseite:




Zur E3 Demo:

On-Foot Gameplay mit Quicktime-Events - da bin ich ja mal sehr skeptisch. So lange das nur dient um die Story actionreicher zu erzählen, und nicht viel vom Gameplay ausmacht, dann ist es wohl okay. Außerdem hoffe ich, dass es nicht nur Nachtrennen gibt - was wahrscheinlich auch nicht so sein wird, geht es nach dem allerersten Trailer.

Ich fand die nahe Verfolgerkamera ein bißchen merkwürdig, da oft sehr nah und komisch rangezoomt wurde. Natürlich gibt es auch andere Rennspiel bei denen die Kamera ranzoomt, wenn man das Auto abbremst (war auch schon in MW so), aber eigentlich war ich inzwischen von vielen (Arcade-)Rennspiele gewöhnt, dass die Kamera eben relativ konstant bleibt, was die Entfernung vom Fahrzeug angeht. Ich denke nicht, dass es in The Run eine Cockpitansicht gibt, wobei ich da natürlich nicht sicher bin. 

Ist es wirklich so schwer das Blaulicht bei Polizeiautos auszuschalten? Ich würde jedenfalls die Lichter eher ausschalten, als sie anzulassen, zumindest in der Demo mit dem Helikoper auf den Fersen.

Ansonsten weiß ich noch nicht so recht, wie ich es einschätzen soll - ich muss noch mehr sehen.

Ansonste gibt wurde natürlich die offizielle Seite geupdated mit Screenshots etc.
http://www.needforspeed.com/therun

Und die passenden E3 Videos gibt es auf Gametrailers etc.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab die Vorstellung ja gestern auch verfolgt und bin auch ein wenig...kritisch.
Das sieht so aus als ob es wie in NFS:Hot Pursuit läuft, also nahezu kein Tuning. Sollte das der Fall sein, bleibt einem ja nur noch Most Wanted.


----------



## Oggtr (7. Juni 2011)

Gibt es schon informationen über die Hardware anforderungen ?


----------



## Own3r (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal das Video von der E3 Pressekonferenz in den Startpost eingefügt.

Ich finde das das *kein* NFS mehr ist, denn dieses umgerenne etc. gehört mMn nicht zu NFS


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Juni 2011)

Die ersten Wagen wurden von EA bestätigt, Bilder findet man auf der Homepage

AUDI R8 COUPÉ 5.2 FSI QUATTRO
BMW E92 M3 GTS
FORD SHELBY GT500 SUPER SNAKE
MCLAREN MP4-12C
PORSCHE 911 GT2


----------



## Galford (8. Juni 2011)

Das GTTV Live-Stream-Interview, mit "The Run"-Executive-Producer Jason DeLong, ist inzwischen als normales Video verfügbar:

Need For Speed: The Run Video Game, E3 2011: Gameplay Clarified Walkthrough (Stream) HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


Zwei wichtige Punkte, die er erwähnt:

- die Sequenzen außerhalb des Autos (Quicktime Sequenzen) machen weniger als 10% vom Spiel aus, und ersetzen im Prinzip die Story-Videos aus früheren NFSs (z.B. Undercover)
(Vereinfacht gesagt: anstatt Video-Zwischensequenzen anzuschauen, werden jetzt eben Sequenzen mit Quicktime-Event gespielt)

- The Run bleibt in erster Linie ein Rennspiel

Oder schaut euch einfach das Video an. Der originale Wortlaut ist oft besser als jede (freie) Übersetzung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juni 2011)

Need for Speed The Run im Hands-on-Test auf der E3 bei PCGH.


----------



## Own3r (9. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällt das "Rennspiel" bisher nicht so wirklich. 

Diese Action ist zwar ok, aber passt einfach nicht zu NFS und die Grafik ist eher durchschnittlich.


----------



## Goner (12. Juni 2011)

jeep, seh ich genauso....


----------



## Ruhrpott (12. Juni 2011)

Die Grafik ist wirklich nichts besonders und irgendwie wirkt das ganze schon wieder sehr billig  Mir wäre ein Shift 3 lieber gewesen.


----------



## SaPass (12. Juni 2011)

Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist wirklich nichts besonders und irgendwie wirkt das ganze schon wieder sehr billig  Mir wäre ein Shift 3 lieber gewesen.


Ich will ein neues Most Wanted. All die Rennspiele, bei denen es etliche Fahrhilfen (Lenk- und Bremshilfe) gibt und man immer eine Idealline braucht, die nerven mich einfach. Da war mir soetwas wie Most Wanted wesentlich lieber. Und The Run sieht halbwegs wie ein Schritt in die von mir gewünschte Richtung aus.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. Juni 2011)

oh hoffentlich gibts hier dann wieder richtig geiles Tuning wie in underground 2 z.b.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Juni 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> oh hoffentlich gibts hier dann wieder richtig geiles Tuning wie in underground 2 z.b.



Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich...solche Stellen wie im Trailer, wo es einem den Wagen zerlegt, deuten darauf hin, das es wie in Hot Pursuit wird => Farbe wählen und gut is.


----------



## KatanaxXx (22. Juni 2011)

Hi

Kann mich auch noch nicht ganz mit der Story identifizieren.
Das passt einfach wirklich nicht zu NFS, wie auf Schienen laufen, über Dächer springen und mit dem Polizeiauto abhauen wtf 
So ein Hot Pursuit Nachfolger mit diversen Tuningmöglichkeiten und riesiger freier Strecke, hätte ich für sinnvoller gehalten.
Wo man auch mal Polizeiautos zerfetzen kann like Most Wanted kombiniert mit der Möglichkeit gegen andere Fahrer auch auf freier Bahn Rennen zu fahren.
So wäre das sicherlich auch nen colles Game geworden, aber hoffen wir mal das beste.



mfg


----------



## Bu11et (8. Juli 2011)

Im neuen Trailer suchen die nach Models . Also Mädels zeigt ma was ihr habt .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NemF3WZ6PS4 

€dit: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7O-_FaQAb8


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (11. Juli 2011)

ich bin voll fan von pro street.the run wird jawohl wieder so wie most wanted oder undercover.die games liegen mir nich so.und wenn shift sich nich so ******* lenken lassen würde mit pad,dann hätt ich die auch gespielt.


----------



## Own3r (26. Juli 2011)

Dickes Update mit den Entwicklervideos!

Zudem hat ING ein kleines Preview veröffentlicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2011)

Neue Wagen vorgestellt

BMW M3 E30 Sport Evolution und Volkswagen GTI Mk1

Need for Speed The Run Car Reveal Wrap-Up 2 | Need for Speed Racing Game

Dodge Challenger R/T und Ford Mustang Boss 302

Need for Speed The Run Car Reveal Wrap-Up #3 | Need for Speed Racing Game


----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2011)

Need for Speed The Run LIMITED EDITION: Inhalte und Vorbesteller-Boni | Need for Speed Racing Game


----------



## Galford (16. August 2011)

Die neue Gameplaydemo / der neu Trailer (Burried Alive) finde ich mal ausgesprochen gut. Ich finde The Run sieht immer besser aus (im Vergleich zur E3). Fragt sich nur, wie es sich fährt?


Ist / geht jemand auf die Gamescom? Falls es eine Anspielmöglichkleit gibt, könnte ja evtl. jemand berichten (im Idealfall jemand der bereits 5-6 NFS gespielt hat )


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2011)

Ich habe den Trailer jetzt im Startpost eingefügt. Leider spricht mich der Trailer nicht an. Ich finde das das kein NFS mehr ist.


----------



## Bu11et (17. August 2011)

Also mir ist das eindeutig zu viel Holywood .


----------



## xTc (20. August 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Ist / geht jemand auf die Gamescom? Falls es eine Anspielmöglichkleit gibt, könnte ja evtl. jemand berichten (im Idealfall jemand der bereits 5-6 NFS gespielt hat )



War da und hab mir kurz einen Platz zum anspielen geben lassen.
Konnte es zwar nur mit Kopfhörern zocken, aber die Soundkulisse hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. Der Porsche klingt wie ein Porsche klingen sollte. 

Das Fahrverhalten ist, wie zu erwarten arcadelastig. Leider wollte man mir die Fahrhilfen nicht abschalten, ging wohl anscheinend nicht.
Es ist ein NFS und das merkt man auch, von der extreme Action konnte ich bei dem was ich spielen konnte nicht viel sehen. Scheint sich wohl auf die Zwischensequenzen zu begrenzen, so das man sich mehr aufs fahren konzentrieren kann.

Ob ich es mir hole bleibt abzuwarten...


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2011)

Wie ist denn so die Grafik gewesen? War das auf der Konsole?


----------



## xTc (20. August 2011)

War die PS3-Version. Wobei ich glaube, das die Grafik am PC nicht viel besser ausschauen wird...


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2011)

Leider wird es so sein. Vielleicht werde ich dann doch auf die EA Classic Version von The Run warten.


----------



## xTc (20. August 2011)

Ich werde erst auf den vollständigen Fuhrpark warten...


----------



## SSchaffrath (26. August 2011)

Freu mich schon auf das Neue NFS, hab auch schon gerne das neue Hot Pursuit gespielt. obwohl es ruhig etwas länger hätte dauern können das man alle Rennen Gefahren ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2011)

Es wurden wieder neue Wagen vorgestellt, der Porsche GT3 RS 4.0 ist auch dabei 

Need for Speed The Run Car Reveal Wrap-Up #6 | Need for Speed Racing Game


----------



## Bu11et (2. September 2011)

Seh ich das richtig, eine vollständige Carlist gibt es also noch nicht? Würde zu Gern wissen, ob der Lexus LFA() dabei ist. Shift 2 hat mir mal garnicht gefallen. Hoffe die lassen sich paar andere Kutschen einfallen und nicht immer der selbe Mist seid 5 Jahren.


----------



## Galford (3. September 2011)

Was mich nervt ist das es scheinbar Händler abhängige Pre-Order-Bonuse gibt. Amazon.DE bietet die "Most Wanted Challenge" an (Gamestop in den USA), aber laut der NFS-Webseite gibt es auch noch die "Underground Challenge Serie" (in den USA bei Amazon). Ich hoffe es wird eine Möglichkeit geben beide Serien freizuschalten.

Need for Speed The Run Underground Challenge Series | Need for Speed Racing Game

Need for Speed The Run Most Wanted Challenge Series | Need for Speed Racing Game

Amazon.de: Games: Pre-Order-Aktion: Need for Speed: The Run


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. September 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird eine Möglichkeit geben beide Serien freizuschalten.


 Davon kannst Du ausgehen! Es wird nicht allzu lange nach dem Release dauern, dann wird es _in_offizielle "Patches" bzw. Savegames geben, welche _sämtliche_ Spielinhalte freischalten. Dies war bei Shift 2 Unleashed auch so.
Zum Bleistift dann und wann mal einen Blick in NoGripRacing :: Home werfen...


----------



## Galford (4. Oktober 2011)

Bereits letzte Woche wurde gemeldet, dass am 18. Oktober eine Demo zu The Run erscheinen soll. 
Aber erst heute (4.10.) ging die offizielle Presseerklärung seitens EA raus - erwähnt wird nur, dass die Demo über Xbox Live und PSN erhältlich sein wird. Eine Demo für den PC wird nicht erwähnt - somit sind wohl auch die letzten Hoffnungen auf eine PC Demo zerschlagen.

EA Sets Gamers on a Race for Their Life on October 18 with Need for Speed the Run Demo (NASDAQ:ERTS)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

Erwartet nicht zu viel, Demo hin oder her, dann werdet ihr auch nicht enttäuscht sein. Diese bittere Erfahrung habe ich mit Shift 2 hinter mir. Selbst in einer Demo war die Vielzahl an Bugs nicht absehbar, zum Bleistift systemübergreifende Instabilität, welche in keiner Demo abzusehen war.
Aber vielen geht's in der Demo um das Gameplay. Ich tippe mal auf vergleichbar mit Hot Pursuit + Knöpfchen-drücken-Quick-time-Minispielchen. Viel mehr wird's wohl nicht werden. Aber, lasst euch überraschen- mit oder ohne Demo...


----------



## Bu11et (3. November 2011)

Hmm ganz schön still geworden hier . Ich wollt malö fragen, ob sich jemand überhaupt das Game hier holt? Oder wartet ihr, bis es günstiger wird?


----------



## BlackViper59 (3. November 2011)

also ich wollte mir das game schon holen zum release aber nicht mit origin. daher die frage weiß jmd. hier ob es origin gebunden ist? ich hab gelesen, dass die entwickler in einen interview gesagt haben, dass origin bei den game nicht plicht ist aber in anderen foren, dass es plicht ist. also ja oder nein


----------



## Bu11et (4. November 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass sich die Entwickler/EA sich schon mal dazu geäußert haben. Oder ich habs einfach verpasst . 

Btw: Wäre evtl. dann einer dazu bereit, mir den Code fürs BF 3 Dog Tag zugeben, fals dieser nicht benötigt würd? Wäre echt nice .


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Das Spiel juckt mich genau so sehr wie jedes NfS nach Most Wanted... garnicht.  Für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar warum kein Most Wanted 2 oder Underground 3 kommt.


----------



## Bu11et (4. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Das Spiel juckt mich genau so sehr wie jedes NfS nach Most Wanted... garnicht.  Für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar warum kein Most Wanted 2 oder Underground 3 kommt.


 
Wär ich nen Fan von . Hab MW nie gespielt  aber die Undergroundteile fand ich genial.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Most Wanted mit der Frostbite 2. Man wär das toll


----------



## Own3r (4. November 2011)

Bμllet;3604794 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass sich die Entwickler/EA sich schon mal dazu geäußert haben. Oder ich habs einfach verpasst .



Es sollen ja alle zukünftigen EA Spiele nur in Verbindung mit Origin laufen. D.h. NFS The Run müsste das auch, daher wirds auch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Progame (4. November 2011)

undergroundteile waren schon immer der Hammer naja vielleicht hol ich mir das neue mal sehen, Ja Most Wanted war wirklich nicht so das wahre. Hat schon genervt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Bereits die Preview auf Gay -äh- GameStar gelesen? -> Need for Speed: The Run (PC) in der Vorschau bei GameStar.de
_Sehr_ aufschlussreich.


----------



## Own3r (6. November 2011)

Das Preview zeigt, dass NFS The Run zwar viel Action hat, aber fahrtechnisch völliger Müll ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Hm, zwar nicht sehr diplomatisch formuliert, so wie ich es versuchte, dennoch aber voll und ganz auf den Punkt. Schaut man sich das Gameplay in SloMo an, fühlt man sich bisweilen (Umgebungstexturen!) in die 16-Bit Ära zurückversetzt...


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

die befürchtung habe ich auch, naja abwarten und tee trinken 



Own3r schrieb:


> Das Preview zeigt, dass NFS The Run zwar viel Action hat, aber fahrtechnisch völliger Müll ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

Ganz _viel_ Beruhigungstee trinken, am besten Baldrian/Fenchel. Dann fällt die Welle der Entrüstung was BlackBox/EA da wieder verzapft haben nicht so schlimm aus.
Allein schon der Gesamteindruck der Grafik. Mit _dieser_ Grafikengine _sowas_ verzapfen...  Nee, nee, ich bleib bei/in der WORLD -> Need for Speed World - Introduction


----------



## Kaid (8. November 2011)

lass uns ein Rennen fahren 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ganz _viel_ Beruhigungstee trinken, am besten Baldrian/Fenchel. Dann fällt die Welle der Entrüstung was BlackBox/EA da wieder verzapft haben nicht so schlimm aus.
> Allein schon der Gesamteindruck der Grafik. Mit _dieser_ Grafikengine _sowas_ verzapfen...  Nee, nee, ich bleib bei/in der WORLD -> Need for Speed World - Introduction


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

Du findest mich hier: World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell -> *brennmeister08*
Bewirb Dich doch einfach: World's kranke Horde - Forum


----------



## Kaid (8. November 2011)

ich bin aber ein mieser Fahrer 



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Du findest mich hier: World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell -> *brennmeister08*
> Bewirb Dich doch einfach: World's kranke Horde - Forum


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

Meine Fahrkünste sind auch nicht besonders, selbst tituliere ich mich als "_World's Wanderdüne_". WORLD ist ein Fun/Arcade-Spiel. Und darum geht's auch bei WKH, den Spaß!
Ich kann Dir einer Bewerbung nur zuraten!


----------



## Kaid (8. November 2011)

später vieleicht erst wird BF3 gezockt was das Zeug hält


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. November 2011)

BF3 
-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Xl0Qry-hA

-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urgr8eeGND0


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

Ramstein : Feuerfrei erinnert mich an wow Zeiten  da war n video von n Krieger namens Maydie oder so ...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. November 2011)

Hier noch _On_-Topic ein Video zu "The run":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWeX5pzzH40&feature=related


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

Nice ...

Police women 




brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hier noch _On_-Topic ein Video zu "The run":


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. November 2011)

Hupfdohlen in "Uniform"  Die woll'n auch nur Spaß...


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

bissel spass muss sein 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hupfdohlen in "Uniform"  Die woll'n auch nur Spaß...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. November 2011)

Jedenfalls macht's mehr Spaß, sich das Video anzuschauen bzw. die Hufdohlen haben mehr Spaß auf der Bühne als NfS _The Run_ jemals zu liefern vermag. Meine Meinung: So dolle wird's nicht. Zum Glück hegt und pflegt BlackBox Need for Speed World - Introduction weiterhin.


----------



## KatanaxXx (11. November 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> dass NFS The Run zwar viel Action hat, aber fahrtechnisch völliger Müll ist.


Wird man sehen du darfst dabei aauch nicht vergessen das es ein Arcade Rennspiel ist, vielen hat die Steuerung von Hot Pursuit auch nicht gefallen ich komm damit wunderbar zurecht.
Wer online schonmal gegen mich gefahren ist, hat das sicher schonmal gemerkt 
Schlimmer ist eigentlich von nem Arcade Rennspiel auf Simulationsracing umzusteigen sehr fies, da kann man mit der groben Steuerung schonmal gar nix anfangen 
Naja am Donnerstag wird man es ja sehen, freu mich schon richtig auf das Game.



gruss


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2011)

Ich bin auch gut mit der Steuerung von Hot Pursuite zurechgekommen, allerdings finde ich dann die Steuerung von The Run sehr unrealistisch.
Ich finde es auch komisch, dass Black Box gemeint hat, dass die Steuerung von The Run auch was für Simulationsspieler sei...das ich nicht lache.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. November 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch komisch, dass Blax Box gemeint hat, dass die Steuerung von The Run auch was für Simulationsspieler sei...das ich nicht lache.


 Dafür lache _ich_ um so mehr!  Das ist kein Witz, das ist ein _Brüller_!  Nach SlightlyMad's Doppel-Desaster nun noch _das_!


----------



## Galford (14. November 2011)

Auf Gametrailers gibt es die erste Review:

Need For Speed: The Run Video Game, Review HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Wertung: 8.4

Das soll es auch von mir gewesen sein, denn die PCGH wird wohl eh wieder eine News mit Wertungsübersichten posten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. November 2011)

Hier gibt es mal so ziemlich alle Autos in Need for Speed The Run.


----------



## KatanaxXx (14. November 2011)

Cool danke Thilo 
Sind ja einige tolle Autos dabei, mal sehen ob es in dem Game auch wieder in etwa so ist wie in Hot Pursuit.
Wo es in jeder Klasse immer ein Auto gab wo man sich deutlich von allen anderen absetzen konnte zB. in der Super Klasse war es der SL65 Black oder Exoten die Viper 



mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. November 2011)

Gay -ähm- GameStar hat's auch getested: Need for Speed: The Run (PC) im Test bei GameStar.de
Zum _Weg_rennen- das Spiel, nicht der Test  Neee, ich bleib' bei NfS World.


----------



## DOC2602 (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5eVYRNDmvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f72zs0T15uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (15. November 2011)

Von mir gib es leider nur Screenshots: (Edit: Den BMW gibt es für Besitzer von Shift 2 und/oder HP als Belohnung)


----------



## KatanaxXx (16. November 2011)

Hi

Die Bugs häufen sich richtig.
Im amerikanischen NFS Forum spricht man von flackernden Texturen, Gamepad Einstellungen die nicht gespeichert werden, Soundproblemen und und und 
*EA Forums*



mfg


----------



## Galford (16. November 2011)

Ich habe einen kabelgebundenen XBox360 Controller und wirklich keine Probleme. The Run ist bei weitem nicht das einzige Rennspiel das mit manch anderen Controller Probleme hat. Man muss sich halt eingestehen, dass bei den meisten Entwickler eben auch auf dem PC das Xbox360 Gamepad als Standard gilt. Das die Unterstützung von anderen Controllern dadurch leidet, will ich nicht gut heißen, ist aber mMn kein EA exklusives Problem. Trotzdem gehört das sicherlich gepacht.

Auf ein paar wenigen Strecken kann ich ganz leichtes Texturflackern bestätigen, was aber zumindest mich kaum gestört hat und mit einem neuen Nvidia Treiber oder einem Patch für das Spiel wohl ganz schnell gelöst werden könnte. 

Noch etwas zu Thema Spielzeit: neben dem namengebenden Spielmodus gibt es auch noch die Challenge Serie, die auch ein Singleplayerspielmodus darstellt, und wenn man überall Gold oder gar Platin erreichen will, kommen sicher noch einige Stunden hinzu. Allerdings kommt die Challenge Serie ohne richtige Story aus.


----------



## KatanaxXx (16. November 2011)

@Galford
du spielst die PC-Version?
Ich dachte die kannste erst morgen ab 01:00 Uhr aktivieren?


mfg


----------



## Galford (16. November 2011)

Ich habe es wie viele andere bei Battlefield 3, eben hier mit The Run gemacht, und das Spiel so aktiviert. Wie es aussieht bin ich auch nicht der enzige der das so gemacht hat (siehe hier). Die Usernews zu Battlefield 3 wurde aber hier bei der PCGH entweder verschoben oder gelöscht, wobei sogar die Schwesterseite pcgames.de eine Anleitung dazu Online gestellt hat. Ich möchte aber nicht gegen die Forumsregeln verstoßen, also gibt es nur den Hinweis auf pcgames.de.

Übrigens habe ich weiter oben Screenshots gepostet.

>

Allerdings hatte ich gerade ein Problem: Origin meldete kurz das die Aktivierunsserver gerade nicht erreichbar seien, und ich mich bei Origin im Offline Modus befinden würde. Dann habe ich The Run gestartet, und dann wenn sich das Spiel bei Autolog anmelden wollte, ist das Spiel dort hängen geblieben. Das ging zweimal so. Jetzt sind die Server wieder erreichbar, und plötzlich geht es dann im Spiel auch weiter. Wohl ein Bug.


----------



## Own3r (16. November 2011)

Stört der 30 FPS Lock sehr? Ich stelle mir dass irgendwie unrund vor.


----------



## Galford (16. November 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Stört der 30 FPS Lock sehr? Ich stelle mir dass irgendwie unrund vor.


 
Auch mir wären 60 Frames lieber. Aber ich persönlich (und das ist eben mein Empfinden) stört es deutlich weniger als bei Split/Second. Auch das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl halte ich bei "The Run" für besser (vorallem im Hinblick auf Tier 4 und 5 Autos). Also für (immerhin konstante) 30 Frames wirkt es mMn doch sehr flüssig - aber schwer zu sagen ob das wirklich jeder so empfinden würde.

Ich halte das Spiel jedenfalls nicht für einen Totalschaden wie manch anderer. Sicher (wirklich sicher) nicht das beste NFS, aber mir macht es Spaß. Oh Gott, mir hat HP Spaß gemacht und manche Leute finden das Spiel super schlecht. Was soll ich also schreiben? Es bleibt Geschmacksache. Wer es realistisch will: bitte weitergehen, danke.  

Was mich aber nervt ist die Idee mit den Rücksetzpunkten. Ich mag das Konzept in diesem Spiel überhaupt nicht. Baut man einen Crash wird man an einen Checkpoint, und nicht wie bei Hot Pursuit an der fast selben Stelle wieder in Spiel zurückgesetzt. Die zumindest im Prinzip artverwandte Funktion in Dirt 3 oder div. anderen Spielen, fügt sich mMn in diese Spiele viel harmonischer ein.


----------



## KatanaxXx (16. November 2011)

Für den Multiplayer braucht man auch das Anti Cheat Tool Punkbuster nicht, oder?
Sollten die in NFS auch endlich mal integrieren...


mfg


----------



## Galford (16. November 2011)

KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Für den Multiplayer braucht man auch das Anti Cheat Tool Punkbuster nicht, oder?
> Sollten die in NFS auch endlich mal integrieren...
> 
> mfg


 
Multiplayer habe ich noch gar nicht gespielt, aber bei der Installation wäre mir auch keine zusätzliche Installation von Punkbuster aufgefallen. Legt Punkbuster eigene Dateien im Verzeichnis des Spieles ab? Wenn ja, kann ich nachsehen. Glaube aber die Antwort ist: nein.



Edit: Während die deutsche Presse The Run immerhin recht anständige Wertungen gibt (so um die 75%) kommt das Spiel im Ausland teilweise deutlich schlechter an.
http://kotaku.com/5860071/need-for-speed-the-run-crashes-into-a-wall-of-criticism




Edit: Eine kleine Anmerkung zu Xbox360 Controller-Support. Wired Controller (so wie auch ich verwende) mache keine Probleme, aber mit wireless Varianten scheint es noch Probleme zugeben.

Immerhin steht hier (unter dem Punkt "Patches for The Run") das an einem Patch für die PC Version gearbeiten wird, aber nicht was dieser beinhaltet.


----------



## -FA- (17. November 2011)

hey, ist das game schon draußen oder noch net?? weil eig heiß es 17.11. Hab es vorhin installiert, nur der Release-Check lässt es mich nicht starten. das game sei noch nicht released. habt ihr ne ahnung was da faul ist?


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2011)

Vielleicht ist der Server des Releasechecks überlastet. Eigentlich sollte es ja gehen, aber EA macht ja alles immer so kompliziert.


----------



## blacksail (17. November 2011)

Sehr enttäuscht vom neuen teil. 
Man sollte den entwicklern die lizenz für NFS wegnehemen, oder noch bessser allgemein für PC spiele.
Ja, sie waren für Undercover und Pro Street verantwortlich und zihen die serie immer weiter in den dreck, skandal.

Die Grafik erinnert teilweise an Fard Racing 3, steuerung komplett fürn popo, 30FPS die oftmals nicht konstant sind und ,und, und.

NFS MOST WANTED 2010 war ein meisterwerk im vergleich zu diesem schund, kommt im übrigen von den BURNOUT machern.

Ich habs auf der xbox360 gespielt beim kumpel, wie gesagt purer trash.


----------



## xTc (18. November 2011)

Für mich wohl mit das SCHLECHTESTE NFS aller Zeiten.
Sorry, aber EA versteht es immer wieder eine gute Serie vor die Wand zu fahren. Die Shift-Teile waren ja wirklich gut, aber The Run gehört einfach nur verboten.
Ich finde es auch gut das 4Players beispielsweise nur 58 Prozent gibt. Wie PC Games einem so schlechten Spiel 79 Prozent gibt kann ich nicht verstehen. Selbst die 78 Punkte der Gamestar sind absolut übertrieben. 

Die Spielzeit, die KI und HAUFENWEISE Logik-Bugs machen das Spiel einfach zu einer absoluten Katastrophe.
Wie gut das ich es nicht benoten müsste, den über 50 Prozent würde es sicherlich nicht kommen.

Sorry EA, aber das war ein absoluter Fail.


----------



## KatanaxXx (18. November 2011)

Mich regen die Abstürze im The Run Modus richtig auf, vor allem bei Etappe 8 hängt es sich bei mir einfach auf weil die .exe wieder mal gecrash ist.
Das nervt einfach und kommt immer wieder vor, gerade in NFS Spielen.
Muss dringend ein Patch her, sowas geht mal gar nicht 


mfg


----------



## Galford (18. November 2011)

Ich hasse es wie man manche Wagen in Spiel freischalten muss. Die Masse an Autos die man nur online und über Autolog freischält ist massiv. Ich kenne kein Spiel bei dem man, gemessen an allen Autos die es gibt, so wenig offline im Singleplayer freischalten kann.


----------



## KatanaxXx (18. November 2011)

Dem muss ich dir zustimmen.
Hab den Online Modus schon ne halbe Stunde oder so probiert aber das macht zur Zeit auch nicht wirklich Spaß weil bisher kaum einer die Strecken richtig kennt endet es immer in Wallriding 
Mir wäre derzeit wirklich ein Update für das Spiel lieber was die Abstürze behebt.


mfg


----------



## Raz3r (18. November 2011)

So hab The Run auch mal schnell durchgespielt. (The Run Zeit: 2:14:52, von wegen 6h Spielzeit, die restlichen 4 Stunden sind nervige Resetladezeiten und normale Ladezeiten -.-)
Aufgrund der schlechten Rezisionen habe ich mir das Spiel in der Videothek ausgeliehen und schnell durchgespielt.

Zuerst zur Story, wobei kann man das Story nennen? Die "Story-Videos" kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Das ganze hätte noch viel weiter ausgebaut werden können.
Spannung gabs zu keinem Zeitpunkt, nur beim Spielen selber mit "Ladezeiten" da kam es öffter zu Spannungen. 
Man hat überhaupt keine Lust das Rennen von neu zu starten wenn man mal crasht da man sich entweder über "Reset" zurücksetzen lassen kann (wobei man dann kein perfektes Rennen hinlegt) ODER man startet neu was aber unheimlich lange dauert bis das Rennen dann mal wieder startet. 

Die Spielmodis sind ja auch ein witz, es gibt Rivalen, Gegner, Zeitrennen und Positionen gut machen. Das wars.

Die Grafik (dafür das es Frostbite 2" ist) ist auch ein Witz die Landschaft ist zwar gut gelungen jedoch die Texturen sind grauenhaft.
Den Online-Modus habe ich nicht getestet da ich es heute zurück bringen musste jedoch kaufe ich es mir deswegen nicht.

Empfehlen kann ich das Spiel nicht...

Mal abwarten was als nächstes "NfS" kommt. 

Kaum zu glauben... wenn man denkt schlechter kanns nicht werden legt EA immer noch einen oben drauf.


----------



## Galford (18. November 2011)

Eines weiß ich sicher, ich werde bei diesem Spiel nie alle Wagen freischalten.

Aber die Konsolenspieler haben es wieder einfach - 10 Euro löhnen (800 MS Points) und einfach alles freischalten: Time Savers Pack


----------



## KatanaxXx (19. November 2011)

Hier mal ein typischer Bug 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iYB_x2rOEU



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2iYB_x2rOEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





mfg


----------



## maxscmitz (19. November 2011)

hi,
da ja jetzt "the run" draußen ist,
wollte ich mal fragen,ob es eine cockpit ansicht(richtige cockpit ansicht-
nicht die motorhauben ansicht)
gibt?


----------



## Firefighter45 (19. November 2011)

Ne, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Own3r (19. November 2011)

Ist ja auch klar, denn es ist ein NFS von Black Box und nur auf Arcade ausgelegt.


----------



## blacksail (20. November 2011)

Wieso gibt EA solchen deppen die NFS in den ruin treiben wieder die gelegenheit ein neues zu fabrizieren ? Lächerlich


----------



## Bu11et (20. November 2011)

blacksail schrieb:


> Wieso gibt EA solchen deppen die NFS in den ruin treiben wieder die gelegenheit ein neues zu fabrizieren ? Lächerlich


 
Ich würde sagen das liegt sogar an EA selbst, als an den Entwicklersudios . Für mich haben die jegliches Gefühl für Profinalität verloren. Alles was die interissiert sind die verkaufszahlen, da diese ihre Gehaltschecks beschreiben. Und um diese etwas aufzupepen, wird halt etwas mehr ins Marketing investiert, stat in das jeweilige Projekt .

Btw: Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen, bei The Run war gar kein Code fürs BF3 Dog Tag dabei?


----------



## Galford (20. November 2011)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Btw: Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen, bei The Run war gar kein Code fürs BF3 Dog Tag dabei?


 
Wenn du für beide das selbe Origin-Konto hast, solltest du auch einen "The Run" Dogtag bekommen, OHNE zusätzlichen Code. Ich jedenfalls habe einen "The Run" Dogtag (die Schrift auf dem Dogtag ist gelb-orange), gleich neben den Mass Effect 3 Dogtags. Ob es auf den Konsolen etwas anderst ist, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. November 2011)

So, habe das Game jetzt auch "endlich" durch, in schlechten 2.13 Stunden 

Story 

Strecken 

Fahrverhalten 

Zeitaufwand 

Grafik....naja hätte ich mehr erwartet

Ich bin ja eigentlich ein Fan der NFS-Serien, aber das kann man nur zwischen der Mittagspause und dem Feierabend mal schnell zusammengeklatscht haben.
Am meisten haben mich diese automatischen Rückblenden genervt, wenn man mal einen Müh von der Piste abgekomen ist .
Sorry, aber der Teil ist Grütze 

@Entwickler

Der Seitenstreifen auf Autobahnen lässt einen nicht automatisch richtung Aus lenken 

MFG


----------



## Bu11et (20. November 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Wenn du für beide das selbe Origin-Konto hast, solltest du auch einen "The Run" Dogtag bekommen, OHNE zusätzlichen Code. Ich jedenfalls habe einen "The Run" Dogtag (die Schrift auf dem Dogtag ist gelb-orange), gleich neben den Mass Effect 3 Dogtags. Ob es auf den Konsolen etwas anderst ist, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


 
Achsoooo haben die das gemacht . Verdammt, dann muss ich mir das Game erst recht irgendwann zu legen. Hmm mal abwarten. 

Btw: Hast du lusst dich messer zu lassen ?


----------



## Ladylike (20. November 2011)

Mein PC hat warscheinlich auch genug von diesen sche***** games von EA, stürzt wie bei Battlefield 3 irgendwann ab, muss es dann übern taskmanager beenden.
Patches bringen die auch nicht raus, alles spiele laufen bei mir ohne probleme, seid Battlefield 3 draussen ist, macht das gamen keinen spass mehr 

Ich hoffe die bringen kein Underground 3 o. Most Wandet raus, dann versauen die meine alten schönen erinnerungen an die spiele.
Zudem, anstatt sich mal 2-3 jahre zeit für ein RICHTIG GEILES GAME zu nehmen, klatschen die lieber halb fertige, schlecht gemachte spiele auf dem markt, irgendjemand kauft es.

Habs leider gewonnen  Und es stürzt immer ab, der selbe fehler wie in Battlefield 3. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## KAEPS133 (21. November 2011)

Also ich find the Run im grunde richtig genial. So muss ein NFS sein ABER wer zur hölle hat denn da am Fahrverhalten gearbeitet? Das ist ja abartig


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. November 2011)

Och, Fahrverhalten ist doch bei einem Rennspiel nicht so wichtig, wenn sonst alles passt...(Ironie off).
Haben wieder die Fragwürdigen von Burnout ihre Finger mit drin?


----------



## KAEPS133 (22. November 2011)

So ich habs grad durchgespielt. War ja doch recht kurz. 
Aber alles in allem war es sehr geil und NFS ist für mich damit wieder in die richtige Richtung gegangen.
Ich hätte mir ach dem letzten Rennen noch etwas mehr gewünscht. Und auch das niedrig Aufgelöste video beim abspannt samt Bildfehlern hätte man schicker lösen können.

Jetzt bitte ein Underground 3 oder Most Wanted 2


----------



## Metbier (22. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist ja so nicht schlecht. Mir kommt die Grafik in Hot Pursuit Saubera vor. Aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm, was mich ärgert, bei mir geht das Spiel einfach mal aus beim fahren, und wenn ichs wieder an mach, sind blötzlich die eingestellten Joypad Befehle weg für mein RumblePad 2 von Logitech. Schon blöd.
Hoffendlich kommt da bald ein Patch, der das behebt.
Ach ja, fast vergessen. Die synchronstimmen sind bei mir überhaubt nicht synchron! Sieht schon ******** aus!!!


----------



## -FA- (22. November 2011)

hallo Leute ich hab ein Problem. Ich will dasgame starten, aber es öffnet sich nur noch ein schwarzes Fenster, dass ich nur mit dem task-manager beenden kann und das wars. Origin-Reperatur hat nichts gebracht. was kann ich tun? Mich wunderts weil das game lief schon.


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2011)

lohnt es sich The Run für 5€ zu kaufen? 
Würde da günstig rankommen, aber die Kritiken sind ja eher schlecht und es scheint ja schnell durchgespielt zu sein...


----------



## phan-tomias (24. November 2011)

also grafik ist im spiel ja wirklich top, bis auf die pixelvideos, aber ich werde mir bestimmt kein spiel mehr für das geld kaufen, dass ich an 2 nachmittagen locker durchzocken kann...eine frechheit. überlegt mal wie lange man underground 2 im singleplayer zocken konnte, das sind welten...schon alleine die rennlängen(oder besser gesagt kürzen) sind betrug am kunden!


----------



## BlackViper59 (25. November 2011)

Was versteht ihr eig als "Durchspielen"? Nur "the Run" oder auch die Challenges. Weil mit den Challenges ist es noch min. des doppelte. Ich finde das die auch noch mit dazugezählt werden sollten da die Hot Pursuit Karriere nix anderes ist als die Challenges bei The run hier.

Ich würe sagen das spiel ist spielenswert auch wenn die steuerung sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, aber wie gesagt man kann sich daran gewöhnen, genauso sollte man nicht vergessen dass er ein acarde spiel ist und keine simulation. Die Atmosphäre in den spiel ist übringens der hammer


----------



## sevi (2. Dezember 2011)

So hab mir jetzt auch The Run gekauft. Das Spiel ansich ist ja vom Konzept und allem, soweit ich das gezockt habe, richtig geil. Leider hab ich Probleme mit meinem Gamepad. Hab es angeschlossen und dann wurde es von The Run nicht erkannt. Also hab ich so einen Emulator runtergeladen und den eingestellt. Jetzt wird mein Gamepad erkannt und ich kann es auch einstellen. Leider hab ich jetzt ein Problem gleich am Anfang. Wenn er da in der Presse sitzt muss man ja abwechselnd die Tasten drücken, dass er rauskommt. Mit der Tastatur hat das gleich aufs erste Mal wunderbar funktioniert. Aber mit dem Gamepad funktioniert es irgendwie nicht. Ich kann die Tasten zwar drücken und die werden dann unten auch Grün und er führt die Bewegungen auch aus usw. Aber am Ende schlägt er das Schiebedach auf und ich drück LT und RT, die Anzeige wird wieder grün aber dann sitzt er nurnoch da und warten. Hab das schon 6 mal versucht aber ich werd immer zerquetscht. Hat sonst noch jemand so ein Problem?


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2011)

Unter Extras kann man im Cheatmenü die AEM Challenge freischalten, dazu gibt man den Code "*aemintakes*" ein. Dann bekommt man ein zusätzliches Auto und 3 Rennen.


----------



## Freeak (7. Dezember 2011)

Hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung wie man eigentlich an die Vorbestellerboni kommt? Ich habe mein The Run bei GameStop vorbestellt gehabt, aber direkt im Geschäft. Google hat auch nix brauchbares zu den Boni Ausgespuckt.


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung wie man eigentlich an die Vorbestellerboni kommt? Ich habe mein The Run bei GameStop vorbestellt gehabt, aber direkt im Geschäft. Google hat auch nix brauchbares zu den Boni Ausgespuckt.


 
Amazon hat die Codes per E-Mail versendet, andere Shops haben die Codes z.B. mit auf die Rechnung/den Lieferschein gedruckt. Ich würde mich mal an der Gamestop wenden, bei dem du das Spiel gekauft hast, und da nachfragen. Scheinbar gibt/gab es auch so eine Art Flyer (zumindest in den USA; Deutschland k.A.), mit dem Code drauf. Bei Gamestop müsstest du ja die Underground Challenge bekommen (bei Amazon war es die MW Challenge, bei anderen (u.a. Origin) die Carbon Challenge)

Den Code müsstest du definitiv vom Händler bekommen, und nicht von EA.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Januar 2012)

Wie schlecht ist denn bitteschön das Game, ich hab mir grad' ein paar Videos angesehen. Fahrphysik gibt es wohl nicht , das dumme, enorm unrealistische Nitro haben die auch wieder drinn und Grafikmäßig ist das auch Mist.
Die Hoffnung ist noch da, dass irgendwann mal ein NFS kommt, was wieder an Shift rankommt oder hoffentlich noch besser wird .............. ich glaub's aber nicht 
Nagut, dann muss eben ein echtes Auto herhalten


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie schlecht ist denn bitteschön das Game, ich hab mir grad' ein paar Videos angesehen. Fahrphysik gibt es wohl nicht , das dumme, enorm unrealistische Nitro haben die auch wieder drinn und Grafikmäßig ist das auch Mist.
> Die Hoffnung ist noch da, dass irgendwann mal ein NFS kommt, was wieder an Shift rankommt oder hoffentlich noch besser wird .............. ich glaub's aber nicht
> Nagut, dann muss eben ein echtes Auto herhalten


 Zumindest für den Part mit dem Nitro steht NfS nunmal 
Wobei es wirklich eine bescheidene Fahrphysik hat -.-


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Zumindest für den Part mit dem Nitro steht NfS nunmal



Aber so extrem war das noch nie  Bei MW war das Nitro sehr gelungen. Nicht zu stark, nicht zu schwach


----------



## Galford (31. Januar 2012)

Der erste Patch für die PC Version ist erschienen (Edit: Update ist inzwischen verfügbar)

Jetzt sollen also auch mehr als 30 Frames möglich sein.




> Es hat einige Zeit gedauert, aber jetzt ist der PC Patch für Need for Speed The Run verfügbar! Hier einige der wichtigsten Inhalte:
> - FPS Sperre kann deaktiviert werden, indem V-SYNC in den Advanced Display Settings auf OFF gestellt wird
> - Das RESET-Verhalten wurde auf einigen Strecken an Stellen überarbeitet, an welchen der RESET-Punkt sehr nahe an der Hauptstrecke lag
> - Wenn man von der Strecke fliegt, wird man auf die Straße zurück gesetzt (Nicht mehr zum letzten Checkpunkt). Crashes führen aber dennoch nach wie vor zum Zurücksetzen auf den letzten Checkpunkt
> ...


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juni 2012)

Bin auf der suche nach spielern um die onlineziele zu schaffen,

Boardi09 mein ingamenick, würd mich freuen wenn mich ein paar leute adden


----------

